# Cat has a death wish



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Found a baby brown snake dead on the verandah tonight. Only about 20cm long. Ants crawling all over it. Obviously killed by one of the cats.

For those who don't know, these things are super deadly. Widely regarded as the second most venomous land snake. And the babies are probably more dangerous because they can't regulate their venom output.

Anyway, buried the thing a foot deep in the paddock. Both cats seem OK so hopefully didn't get bitten.

That's snake number 5 or 6 at our place this season. Ah well, they did say it would be a bad snake season. Hopefully that's the last one this year.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you'd know straight away if the cat had been bitten, a friend of mines dog got bitten by a brown and he said it immediately starting showing obvious signs of distress. Good idea burying it, we had a juvenile black snake in the driveway, I didn't want to take any chances with the dogs so I went after it with a shovel, I chucked it in the wheelie bin... burying it might have been a safer method of disposal


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 15, 2018)

When I lived in California, my dog tried to battle a rattlesnake in the yard. Put a stop to that real quick. Had it professionally removed.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Von blewitt said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd know straight away if the cat had been bitten, a friend of mines dog got bitten by a brown and he said it immediately starting showing obvious signs of distress


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> When I lived in California, my dog tried to battle a rattlesnake in the yard. Put a stop to that real quick. Had it professionally removed.


I suspect tht the vetinary treatment of snakebite gets pretty exxie real fast.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> I suspect tht the vetinary treatment of snakebite gets pretty exxie real fast.



What does "exxie" mean? Is that Aussie slang for expensive?


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 15, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> What does "exxie" mean? Is that Aussie slang for expensive?


Indeed it is!


----------



## Matus (Feb 15, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> What does "exxie" mean? Is that Aussie slang for expensive?



I thought it means http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zSqbJGDMMf4/UvJiGm8bT2I/AAAAAAAAcf4/wyQhl4bTdzA/s1600/Dead+cat+2.jpg


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 15, 2018)

My dog did never get bitten by a snake, but it did have its face de-gloved and its throat ripped open after it was mauled by coyotes. That was an expensive trip to the trauma vet. 6 weeks and a bucketload of vet bills later, she made a full recovery.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 15, 2018)

"bad snake season" ... for a moment, I wondered whether you wanted recipes for snake


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> My dog did never get bitten by a snake, but it did have its face de-gloved and its throat ripped open after it was mauled by coyotes. That was an expensive trip to the trauma vet. 6 weeks and a bucketload of vet bills later, she made a full recovery.


Sounds really nasty. Glad she made it through.

My dog's vet visits have mostly been related to him eating stuff that he shouldn't have eaten.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Matus said:


> I thought it means http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zSqbJGDMMf4/UvJiGm8bT2I/AAAAAAAAcf4/wyQhl4bTdzA/s1600/Dead+cat+2.jpg


Not yet fortunately.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "bad snake season" ... for a moment, I wondered whether you wanted recipes for snake


I think I've seen video of aboriginal people char grilling them on an open fire. Not sure if Browns are on the menu though.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Sounds really nasty. Glad she made it through.
> 
> My dog's vet visits have mostly been related to him eating stuff that he shouldn't have eaten.



There was one funny part. My dog had to have some tubes inserted all the way around her neck for a while afterwards. We called her Frankenstein.







She did live 6 more years after that and died of old age at a ripe 18 years.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

18, that's a good innings for a dog!


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> ...
> And the babies are probably more dangerous because they can't regulate their venom output.
> ...


Written a few hours back but in all the New Year activities, I forgot to hit Submit Reply...

From my reading, I'm not sure that's correct. I had thought that baby browns were more likely to kill the very young or the elderly but I may be wrong. Generally speaking, older snakes are more venomous - but please correct me if I'm wrong. Recent research suggests that the nature of the brown snakes' venom actually changes with its age. Too complicated for my tiny brain. See: http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2017/05/brown-snake-venom-even-more-deadly-with-age


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Written a few hours back but in all the New Year activities, I forgot to hit Submit Reply...
> 
> From my reading, I'm not sure that's correct. I had thought that baby browns were more likely to kill the very young or the elderly but I may be wrong. Generally speaking, older snakes are more venomous - but please correct me if I'm wrong. Recent research suggests that the brown snakes venom actually changes with its age. Too complicated for my tiny brain. See: http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2017/05/brown-snake-venom-even-more-deadly-with-age


Yeah, I understand that this is true about venom output and composition.

I guess the point is that mature Browns will often give a warning bite with little to no envenomation (it's estimated that 80% of Brown bites don't result in envenomation), while a baby Brown can't do that.

So the babies are not more venomous but perhaps more likely to envenomate. And given that the venom is so toxic, even envenomation from a baby Brown will easily kill you.

There was a man killed by a baby Brown recenlty in northern NSW.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, @Marek, Happy New Year to you and your family (and to everyone else who celebrates Lunar New Year).


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, I understand that this is true about venom output and composition.
> 
> I guess the point is that mature Browns will often give a warning bite with little to no envenomation (it's estimated that 80% of Brown bites don't result in envenomation), while a baby Brown can't do that.
> 
> ...



Well stated & explained Phil. I actually read about adult browns not delivering a full dose initially. Remarkable survival strategy. 

BTW, we had a baby brown in our basement a few years ago. At the time, I knew nothing of the species or their venom. If I had, a change of underwear would have ensued.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 15, 2018)

And this is why I stay in the frozen tundra.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> And this is why I stay in the frozen tundra.


Beautiful 29 celcius (84 f) here in Southern NSW today &#128513;

To give some perspective: Whilst there are around 700 snakebites per year in Australia (pop 25 odd million), only 2 or so are fatal. Correct first aid (compression bandages and immobilisation), combined with antivenom treatment are very effective.

Driving on your icy roads would definitely be more dangerous &#128521;.

And don't you have hungry bears up there? &#128562;


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Well stated & explained Phil. I actually read about adult browns not delivering a full dose initially. Remarkable survival strategy.
> 
> BTW, we had a baby brown in our basement a few years ago. At the time, I knew nothing of the species or their venom. If I had, a change of underwear would have ensued.


Wow, a Brown in the middle of suburbia. I never saw one when I lived in Melbourne (except in the zoo), although I do know someone who was bitten next to the Yarra River in Richmond.

Did a snake catcher come and get it?

One must be careful because they are a protcted species and you are not allowed to kill them. Cats don't seem to recognise this rule &#129300;.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Beautiful 29 celcius (84 f) here in Southern NSW today &#128513;
> 
> 
> Driving on your icy roads would definitely be more dangerous &#128521;.
> ...



Hungry bears? Yea if you're talking about the kind who play football &#128541;. Chicago burbs are still pretty urban. We get an occasional fox or coyote.

As far as drivi g on ice, it's an acquired skill. You only have to worry about the noobs who haven't had enough practice.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Hungry bears? Yea if you're talking about the kind who play football &#128541;. Chicago burbs are still pretty urban. We get an occasional fox or coyote.
> 
> As far as drivi g on ice, it's an acquired skill. You only have to worry about the noobs who haven't had enough practice.


Yeah, we occasionally get patches of what we call black ice in the depths of winter which can take you by surprise. I'm sure I would be classified as an ice driving noob. Wouldn't like to drive on a whole road of ice.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 15, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Hungry bears? Yea if you're talking about the kind who play football &#128541;.



Ohhh... I just googled the 2017 season results. I understand your emoji.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Wow, a Brown in the middle of suburbia. I never saw one when I lived in Melbourne (except in the zoo), although I do know someone who was bitten next to the Yarra River in Richmond.
> 
> Did a snake catcher come and get it?
> 
> One must be careful because they are a protcted species and you are not allowed to kill them. Cats don't seem to recognise this rule &#129300;.


I'm definitely in suburbia but some perspective for folk who think that Oz a dangerous place... Our house backs onto the banks of a river so snakes are part of the deal. And it was the only incursion into the house in 18 years.

Protected you say? Didn't know. Doesn't actually spring to mind when a snake is at one's ankles. Snake catcher? Not a professional...

I'll stop there in case I incriminate myself and/or others.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 16, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> I'm definitely in suburbia but some perspective for folk who think that Oz a dangerous place... Our house backs onto the banks of a river so snakes are part of the deal. And it was the only incursion into the house in 18 years.
> 
> Protected you say? Didn't know. Doesn't actually spring to mind when a snake is at one's ankles. Snake catcher? Not a professional...
> 
> I'll stop there in case I incriminate myself and/or others.


(Chuckles)...


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 24, 2018)

Get a mongoose for a house pet ... can you say Rikki-Tikki-Tavi .... nice story anyway ... cool to see the kitty OK ... I have a few ...


----------

